# [SOLVED] Unusual lag in Killing Floor.



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.
I have a severe case of the lags when I play Killing Floor. This started happening 3 days ago when I was playing with a friend perfectly fine. Then when a new map loaded, BOOM!, I started to lag.

This is completely new, and I haven't encountered it before.

Things I've tried:

- Lowered difficulty (Less dudes spawn)
- Temp lowered graphics, no change.
- Closed all background programs
- Ran a full system scan
- Ran a pre-boot scan
- Rebooted
- Reinstalled Killing Floor.

Things I can't physically do:

- Update GPU driver (ATI RADEON 9k isn't supported anymore :|)

I've recorded what actually happens, but it was an ingame recording with demorec, so it's a .demo4 file.

I will attach this, aswell as preboot/postboot scan logs.

Now if someone could direct me to the logs, that would be great  Using Avast Free.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Bump.

The game has fine FPS, but the game is choppy, and essentially unable to be played.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Duckii

You haven't given us your full system specifications so until then I cannot help.

This lag I fear is due to lack of system resources as you mentioned an ATI 9k card.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

My mistake.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium 4 @ 2.4GHz
RAM: 2x1GB PC3200 Kingston
GPU: ATI RADEON 9000
HDD: Seagate ST360015A
OS: Windows XP Professional: Service Pack 3
MB: ASUSTeK P4XP-X
PSU: Model: ATX 400W
AC Input: 230V 50Hz 4A
DC Output: +3.3V +5V +12V -12V -5V +5Vsb COM P-ON PG
25A 28A 15A 0.8A 0.5A 1.5A BLK GRY GRN


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

To be honest that is a pretty poor system in terms of gaming.
Your system could be overheating so to rule this out lets check your temps.

Download Speedfan from my signature and record your temperatures when playing the game.

The ATI radeon 9000 to my knowledge has 64MB of on-board memory. This is the minimum requirement for the game so the most likely cause of this lag is just lack of hardware.

Your PC isn't the best for playing games.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Yeah, I know. For a decade old computer, it's decent though.
My ATI actually came with 256MB memory (It's not integrated). I have Speedfan installed, and during a game, I get around 40 - 45C, and it can be at around 30 - 40C when idling.

I'll get exact temps tomorrow, as I am currently not using my computer as I would usually.

I know my computer isn't very good for gaming, but it works for what I want to do.

I think the lag I have is different, as it doesn't affect my FPS. It's honestly a movement lag, like my character jumps as I move forward. Could it be a setting I must've changed in the game menu?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Hmm, it's a strange problem if it's not affecting the FPS.
Has it always happened with this game or has it just started happening?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

I just want you to pay attention to your PSU as its not a 400w PSU.

voltage x amperage = wattage
12 x 15 = 180watts

My guess is that your PSU is dying. Check within your bios to see what it says for the 12v line. I'll show you a pic of my bios but yours should be different just so you can have an idea.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

forget a little something calculating total psu power did we.


3.3v x 25a =82.5w
5v x 28a =140w
12v x 15a = 180w

82.5w + 140w + 180w = 402.5w

now can a decade old psu supply even close to that highly unlikely.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

It came with the computer which is about 10 years old, not sure.

It pretty much just started happening.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

if it just started out of the blue.its highly likely its power supply related.if nothing is overheating?we still need the temperature readouts of your system.if it is overheating it may just be a dust buildup in the heatsinks,fans etc.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Definitely no dust, my computer is in an open case to prevent overheating, cos with it on, I usually had huge lag spikes after about an hour or 2 of use. At the moment, I'm at about 38C from Speedfan, and thats just idling.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

38c is a bit high for an idle temp.what is the voltage readings from speedfan?


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Theres my Speedfan volts + temps.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Your temps are fine, your volts are fine too.

To be honest with you, it's probably not even worth investigating this problem. 
If I were you I would save up for a completely new pc with brand new parts.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Fair enough, I'll have a quick look through the settings to see if I mistakingly changed something that it mightn't have liked.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Unusual lag in Killing Floor.*

Hmm.. I must've turned off Reduce Mouse Lag, because on my laptop that I used to play on, it gave me better performance. It actually seems to have been causing this problem, because when I tested a solo game, it didn't have the movement lag like it used to.
Might only be temp, but it's good enough for me.
If anything re-appears, I shall report back, in the mean time, thank-you guys.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Great, I hope it's a permanent fix.

Thanks for marking solved.


----------

